# AOC Now A Millionaire.....Thanks To Netflix Deal With Obama



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2019)

*OMG!!!!!*

*LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*

*




*






Wacky Lefty Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) just became a millionaire. How, you ask? Because Netflix has paid $10 Million to broadcast a documentary directed and produced by Rachel Lears about AOC’s primary along with 3 other candidates.

The Documentary “_Knock Down the House_” was a top pick at the Sundance film Festival for the “audience favorite” award.

Breitbart reported,

_The film was a hot ticket for the festival and featured a Skyped address to the crowd made by Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez herself at the film’s conclusion._

_Netflix pounced quickly to pick up the film rights initially offering $6 million but upping the ante when others began taking notice of the film._

_ The film follows the 2018 primary challenges mounted by Amy Vilela (NV), Cori Bush (MO), and Paula Jean Swearengin (WV), as well as Ocasio-Cortez. The New Yorker was the only one of the four candidates that went on to win the primary and, hence, a seat in Congress. _

The price for the documentary is the highest ever paid for a film at Sundance. Why? A political film about a woman who has little understanding of anything? Boring. No action. I’d be asleep in the first two minutes.

Note: she won’t get all the money- there are a lot of middle men/women involved in the movie industry. But depending on the contract, she should get a sizable chunk.

Why did Netflix try so hard to get that film? Was there any influence exercised by a former Obama official? We don’t know, but it is interesting.


_Former national security adviser and U.S. Ambassador Susan Rice now has a new role on Netflix’s board of directors, appearing to follow her former boss who is in reported “advanced negotiations” to create a series of shows with the streaming giant._

_The __company made the announcement on Wednesday__, with Netflix co-founder and CEO Reed Hastings praising her prior work on intelligence issues for former President Barack Obama._


Ocasio-Cortez Becomes A Millionaire. Just. Like. That. - Uncle Sam's Misguided Children​


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 9, 2019)

Once this snowball started rolling downhill, you knew she was going to get rich. 

Just imagine the AOC handbags that could be sold right now !


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 9, 2019)

By the way, I wonder if she thought to patent "AOC" ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 9, 2019)

In fact, I have a few mall kiosks, think I'll get in touch with my China supplier and have them start manufacturing some AOC swag.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 9, 2019)

Just cancelled Netflix. 

When the next F is for Family comes out I'll subscribe for just as long as it takes to binge watch it then cancel again.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 9, 2019)

10 bucks says she dies in a single wide trailer from a heroin overdose in 5 years.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm thinking T-Shirts with AOC's picture and those googly eyes that jiggle around.


----------



## Taz (Feb 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


>


Now she can buy all the carrots she needs!


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...


Nobody isn't that stupid. That is straight pay-off money. Even though, that George Soros doesn't owns Netflix anymore. But when he bought it in 2017. He put his own minions to run it when he is gone. He sold it so that it will not leave a paper trail that leads to him. Amy Schumer has been paid off through Netflix with a million dollar contract and a few others celebs, for their promotions of attacks on Pres.Trump.


Elitist George Soros’ Most Concerning Investments: Netflix, Google, & More


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 9, 2019)

I betcha that she she will be exempted from her own wealth tax.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 9, 2019)

Soros also owned over 160 million dollars of Trump's debt too...

Among a plethora of other Trump people.....they don't mind holding out their beggar's cup for Soros money...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> 10 bucks says she dies in a single wide trailer from a heroin overdose in 5 years.


AOC? A pleasant thought but she is part of the leftist firmament now, for some strange reason, so I doubt she will come to that.

But she could wind up on one of those 24 hour home shopping networks selling her ghost written autobiography at bargain bin prices at three A.M.to incredibly dumb insomniacs.
I could easily see that (and the heroin thing).


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 bucks says she dies in a single wide trailer from a heroin overdose in 5 years.
> ...



I think the DNC elites will do their best to purge her. They use the party to contain moonbats like her, not get them into positions where she can actually take 70% of their shit.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> I think the DNC elites will do their best to purge her. They use the party to contain moonbats like her, not get them into positions where she can actually take 70% of their shit.


Yes. Pelosi has basically pushed her off into a corner and while she (AOC) has dozens of Congress members flocking to sign off on her suicide pact (Green New Deal) I would expect party leadership knows what an incredible stink bomb it is and they will quietly kill it themselves.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 9, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


No, I think she is being groomed to be the next Obama, a leftist tool that will use Democrat party loyalty to take us another increment closer to the Socialist-Marxist Utopia.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> No, I think she is being groomed to be the next Obama, a leftist tool that will use Democrat party loyalty to take us another increment closer to the Socialist-Marxist Utopia.


Have you seen details of the Green New Deal? It's absolutely mind boggling! It's like satire except amazingly it's all true.
She's not bright enough to be the new Obama, though I'm sure much of the party would love her to be.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 9, 2019)

She can use the money to fund her green raw deal.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 9, 2019)

She should always wear a t-shirt that says ‘You’re with Stupid’.


----------



## Deno (Feb 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...




Only in America...….


----------



## Crixus (Feb 9, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


>


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 9, 2019)

Will she donate her money to those less fortunate than here. Isn’t that what she is all about? Sharing the wealth?


----------



## Crixus (Feb 9, 2019)

Girlfriend is a mad meme generator. I love her.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 9, 2019)

Sounds like the American Dream to me. Good for her. I just pray to God she gains no real power in politics.

Now, if only I could get Netflix to pay me millions for my rise from convict to successful business owner. Also an American Dream but I had to actually work for mine.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Have you seen details of the Green New Deal? It's absolutely mind boggling! It's like satire except amazingly it's all true.
> She's not bright enough to be the new Obama, though I'm sure much of the party would love her to be.


Since when has irrationality been a primary disqualifying criteria for the left?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 9, 2019)

AOC.....*AOC*.........

Means what????

Oh, I see!

*A*merica *O*n *C*rack!


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 9, 2019)

So now she's just another rich, corrupt politician in Congress.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 9, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Since when has irrationality been a primary disqualifying criteria for the left?


Never. But now Ocasio-Cortez is messing their money and likely to pull the whole party into the dumpster of history.
Do you think people will vote for a nut job that wants to do away with air travel or pay people welfare who simply don't want to work? It's a blank check and it doesn't even have a plan. Look at who supports it. Green New Deal - Wikipedia

It's a who's who of fringe lunatics. 
All I have to know to hate it, if I knew nothing else,  is my two a-hole senators like it (Wyden and Merkley).


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 9, 2019)

Good for her! Now she needs to prove she isn't a hypocrite and give the irs 70% of it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 9, 2019)

She's now party of the people at the "tippy top".


----------



## Fang (Feb 9, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> By the way, I wonder if she thought to patent "AOC" ?



Someone in China owns AOC.COM.

| ICANN WHOIS


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 9, 2019)

Just a few weeks in, and AOC has already sold her soul to the highest bidder.

Just like all the other politicians in Congress.

Move on folks, move on.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 9, 2019)

Why do any of you morons believe this claim?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2019)

More fear from the right.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 9, 2019)

The article doesnt say how much she will get. Where can I see that figure ?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...




Considering all the shit I hear from Liberals regarding "emoluments",  I would think that they wouldn't approve of people profiting from public service?

I'm generally glad to hear that people are doing well, but this is nothing like President Trump, as AOC wasn't a media star except for the fact that she entered politics and thus was able to make a huge amount from Netflix.   Will she recuse herself if legislation that affect Netflix comes up for a vote?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The article doesnt say how much she will get. Where can I see that figure ?


Millions. 
Now....are you about to say this is all BS until you see an exact dollar amount?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The article doesnt say how much she will get. Where can I see that figure ?
> ...


Is there a link ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


In the OP.
Now if you're wanting to see the contract that Netflix signed with AOC maybe somebody might have posted it online.
Have fun looking for it, Mkay?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You are a cretin mate. The OP is just a partisan hatchet job crafted for people like yourself. There is no evidence that she would be entitled to anything from the deal and even if she was the bulk of the cash would go to the production company and the people who put up the cash for the doc. Even if cash filtered down to her it would have to be cut four ways as there were 3 other principals.
And finally, when did conservatives have a problem with people making a few quid ? Your obsession with this girl is a sight to see.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *OMG!!!!!*
> ...


That damn monster is everywhere. People with money just think they can do as they please with it...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You're a lying POS.

The deal has been announced. What you make of it is your problem

The deal flies in the face of her own standards....meaning she's getting rich off of attacking the rich
The details of the deal aren't exactly being made public yet you expect them to be spelled out in detail
The deal was listed as a $10 million dollar deal....again the exact details aren't being made public
You're assuming that because I don't know all of the details of the deal I must be lying
Nevermind the simple fact that I'm pointing out massive hypocrisy by this woman you choose to attack me instead

So why don't you go fuck yourself, you fucking tosser.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Well, this is essentially a bribe being paid to a member of the US Congress coming from a former president, Barack Obama.
You cannot justify a bribe of this magnitude legally.
You have to show that it is something she's being paid for that is of value, and they cannot show this.
It's like paying some nasty woman $120 million dollars to give a number of twenty minute speeches.(Russia paid to Hillary)
It's clear this is a bribe.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You have failed to show that she has made a penny out of this. And if she has done then you have not shown that this is wrong in any way.
You are full of shit.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


Uhm, where is the amount that anyone made personally from this transaction?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You have failed to show that she has made a penny out of this. And if she has done then you have not shown that this is wrong in any way.
> You are full of shit.



Fair enough.

But why doesn't she speak for herself on this?    If politicians including AOC are making fortunes from their public service, shouldn't the people have the right to know?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > You have failed to show that she has made a penny out of this. And if she has done then you have not shown that this is wrong in any way.
> ...


No..Just like Trump has told everyone to get lost when they want to see his tax returns..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...


Another Socialist success: millions for me, food stamps for thee


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 They launders the bribe money through all sorts of ways.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 10, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Just cancelled Netflix.
> 
> When the next F is for Family comes out I'll subscribe for just as long as it takes to binge watch it then cancel again.


Their programming sucks anyway,crappy movie options and their rates went up.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 10, 2019)

Obama has received pay-off money from the Globalist for the very same thing that AOC receiving her's. Each year, they are moving up the tax hike, so that the American companies will move to another country. So that we will all have to start selling our children to them just to eat.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2019)

Socialism working exactly as intended! I called it


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It isnt there. I have read it twice. Its a classic fake news story. There is a simplistic headline to feed the trolls and then not one actual fact to back it up.
Doesnt stop the incel underclass from wanking off over it though.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Suck a bag o'dicks


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I don't have to show that she is being paid this.
I simply relayed the announcement. 
If you choose to not trust it....that's your problem.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




President Trump made his fortune in the private sector, his name was synonymous with outstanding achievements in the field of Excellence long before he even thought about descending the escalator at his domicile.


That's the difference between Trump and AOC or B Hussein O or Hillary Clinton.   They OWE their incredible fortunes solely due to being involved in elective politics.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


So what?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2019)

Will Congress hold hearings?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Its called "emoluments",   that's what you call people profiting financially from elective office.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Not if their dough goes into accounts that they can't reach  until out of office..Trump is not doing that since he claims there is no law supporting it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


These guys are ready to tear her to shreds because they fear what she says, what she stands for and the fact is they can't score with her...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2019)

AOC colluded with Netflix


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




President Trump was already a tycoon, that's been his calling since the 1970's.   He didn't enter politics to become rich.  

AOC, the Clintons, the Obamas all entered politics for pecuniary gain.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




AOC stands for making money for herself and making America into Venezuela Norte.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Okay and if it doesn't happen you will...?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And making money is not the goal of all of the above? You don't like to make money?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




I'll  be pleased if it doesn't happen.   If the American people can stop fiends like AOC from accomplishing their goal of a socialist dystopia, it will be great for the country.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 10, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *OMG!!!!!*
> ...


Exactly. Someone was buying this idiot her       $ 3000.00 suits.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 10, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> I betcha that she she will be exempted from her own wealth tax.


Aren’t they all.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 10, 2019)

Tax the bitch at 70%. She said to tax those "tippy top" people at 70%. 

Lead by example you fucking bitch.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




I like the idea of people entering politics to serve the people, not make a fortune.   If you think otherwise, we have a difference of opinion here


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 bucks says she dies in a single wide trailer from a heroin overdose in 5 years.
> ...


Or like Hillary her book will end up at dollar tree.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

BlueGin said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Designers loan them out, you don't seem to biotch about the First Ladies expensive apparel.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

BlueGin said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Engrish pbease.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




Mrs. Trump was  wearing expensive apparel long before her husband decided to serve as President.   AOC, on the other hand, is using public service as a way to become filthy rich.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 10, 2019)

It is kinda weird why AOC resembles so much like Barack's brother. I'm thinking that she is some relation to them. Everyone that is in office are in some way related to each other. Like Clarence Thomas is married into the Bush's family. They are in some way connected to each other.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Engrish pbease.


She says Hillary's book will wind up at one of those Dollar Tree stores though I think this is a slur against
Dollar Tree.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


And as a First Lady she gets loaners from designers also, so eat it if you don't like it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Engrish pbease.
> ...


Who in the hell shops at a dollar store, poor folks?
All that crap is junk and made in China..no thanks...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> It is kinda weird why AOC resembles so much like Barack's brother. I'm thinking that she is some relation to them. Everyone that is in office are in some way related to each other. Like Clarence Thomas is married into the Bush's family. They are in some way connected to each other.


Better check to make sure she is not a he also..


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Thats an incredibly fast surrender. Must be a record on here.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 10, 2019)

BlueGin said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > I betcha that she she will be exempted from her own wealth tax.
> ...


Well, only the ones that claims to want to help the economy by raising taxes. Our taxes it is the interest from the money we borrowed from the Big banks. The more we borrows. the more our interest goes up. The Big banks is the only ones that profits from the borrowing. But the Big banks exempts those that owns shares in their business.


George Soros' $18 Billion Tax Dodge Exposed


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Our current First Lady can afford to buy her own clothes. 
Oh.....and Trump doesn't take his paycheck for being president, so STFU.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


And you're a lying little twat.
I made no claims that I had the documents of this deal in hand.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Engrish pbease.
> ...


It already did. Poor Dollar Tree.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 10, 2019)

BlueGin said:


> It already did. Poor Dollar Tree.


Oh...that's sad and not at all surprising. The surprising part is anyone is willing to stock such a contaminated product and you can imagine how much Dollar Tree paid wholesale for Clinton's worthless book.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


But you reiterated the articles false claims in your OP. And now you are flapping about because they ,and you, have no substance.
You are a sad partisan fuck who will lie about anything to promote your agenda. Honesty goes out the window.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...




The socialists who control the government always get rich.....meanwhile, the average person has no food or toilet paper....but "Republicans..." or something.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Netflix pays a record-breaking $10million Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez documentary | Daily Mail Online

The film in question has already won a Sundance award. Not because it's good or entertaining, but because the committee at Sundance is a bunch of flaming liberals.

That means that it is in demand and that they will be paying AOC some bigtime cash. Netflix has notified us that they have a contract for $10 million. This is a bribe of course, just to keep AOC on the plantation.
I think it's going straight to video, but maybe they can get enough idiots to shell out $20 to watch it in a movie theater.




​_Knock Down the House marked the largest documentary sale brokered at a film festival. The film's poster pictured above

On Thursday the film won the coveted Sundance Festival Favorite Award, beating out 120 other films screened at the festival.

The film, directed by Rachel Lears, follows 29-year-old Ocasio-Cortez, the youngest woman elected to Congress, during her campaign for a seat in the House of Representatives in the 2018 midterm elections.

It also follows the campaign trails of three other progressive female candidates: Cori Bush, Amy Vilela and Paula Jean Swearengin.

Bush is running for Missouri's 1st Congressional District in the U.S. House in the 2020 election. She lost the 2018 primary for the seat.

Vilela was running as a Democratic candidate for Nevada's 4th Congressional District seat in the House, and lost in the 2018 primary.

Swearengin was a Democratic candidate who ran for West Virginia's Senate seat and lost in the 2018 primary. _​


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


That's your opinion.....and like assholes....nobody wants to hear it.


----------



## Joann Stubbs (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...


*Well when you add this it starts to make sense.*

In 1996 Soros launched the Soros Documentary Fund with a mission to
“spur awareness, action and social change.” Over the ensuing decade,
this Fund would help finance the production of several hundred
documentaries. In 2001, the Fund’s leadership was turned over to Robert
Redford’s Sundance Institute with a continuing mission: “to support the
production of documentaries on social justice, human rights, civil
liberties, and freedom of expression issues around the world.”

According to journalist Rondi Adamson, most of the documentaries that that the Fund supports “are highly critical of some aspect of American life,
capitalism or Western culture,” and generally share Soros’ worldview
that “America is a troubling if not sinister influence in the


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Netflix pays a record-breaking $10million Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez documentary | Daily Mail Online
> 
> The film in question has already won a Sundance award. Not because it's good or entertaining, but because the committee at Sundance is a bunch of flaming liberals.
> 
> ...




The socialists always get rich......while calling those who actually earn their wealth evil...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Joann Stubbs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *OMG!!!!!*
> ...


Socialism is big money for Democrats. 
It's not about making our lives better.
It's about making key individuals rich.


----------



## Fang (Feb 10, 2019)

Suddenly I'm for taxing millionaires at 90%. AOC has to pay her fair share.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

How much of that is she going to voluntarily give to all the people she thinks should go to college, have a place to live, and don't work but want to get paid?


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> How much of that is she going to voluntarily give to all the people she thinks should go to college, have a place to live, and don't work but want to get paid?




Amazing how that never happens......   Somehow she will be rich, demanding the rich pay their fair share to the little people....and not a dime leaves her bank account...


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > How much of that is she going to voluntarily give to all the people she thinks should go to college, have a place to live, and don't work but want to get paid?
> ...



Claiming she has paid HER fair share.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You obviously dont because I have pulled your pants down.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> How much of that is she going to voluntarily give to all the people she thinks should go to college, have a place to live, and don't work but want to get paid?


How much did she receive?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

You bunch of old farts can't prove she received a penny and you are acting like she received all the money, you old farts need a nap..


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Not at all. You're just stamping your feet like a little pussy and refusing to pay attention. 
Scroll up and check out some of the proof.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 10, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Once this snowball started rolling downhill, you knew she was going to get rich.
> 
> Just imagine the AOC handbags that could be sold right now !


Let's tax that million at 70%.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > How much of that is she going to voluntarily give to all the people she thinks should go to college, have a place to live, and don't work but want to get paid?
> ...



Irrelevant.   She hasn't paid her fair share based on all the things she thinks people unwilling to do for themselves should have.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You are so full of shit... You are just making crap up because you need a villain..Again you can't prove she received a penny, no taxes can be paid on income that is not received.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Still irrelevant.  Whatever the amount may be, she isn't paying her fair share of taxes on it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


How in the hell would you know?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


There is no proof. The op is fake news and you are dishonest.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The same way she and dipshits like Bernie Sanders do when they make the claim.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Should politicians release their tax returns ? Is that the point you are making ?


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The point is the stupid bitch claims those making millions aren't paying their fair share.  How does she know whether they are or not?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


She can probably access those records.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Are you saying that being in office means she can access them?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


So you like to be shallow and pedantic also?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Sure...My wife can when someone applies for healthcare through the federal market centers.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Sorry, can't say it's wrong for me if you accept when they say it, hypocrite.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Funny thing is she was saying before she was in office and I don't believe an unemployed, former bartender has that access.  

Next?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...



*But Cortez is going to share her fortune with the poor Democrats in her district......right?..... right?*


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


And you are living in denial. 
*ignored*


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


No. They should do like Trump and release their financial statements. 
Tax returns aren't as accurate.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2019)

SNL Lionizes Female Congressional Dems in 'Women of Congress' Superhero Sketch | Breitbart

Women of Congress - SNL


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You made the point that she isnt paying her share of taxes. How would you know that ? You people are so fucking stupid I dont now how you get dressed in the morning.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Lying piece of shit.You have nothing but your incel hate. Fake,fake,fake...............................................


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




For the MILLIONTH time, would somebody just stick a muslim cock in Tommy's piety-spewing, American-hating mouth, please, so he'll shut the FUCK up?  It doesn't take much to make this obsessively American-loathing SICK MOTHERFUCKING PIG to spew his Eurotrash hatred of us.  Why can't his Welsh fake-nation go crawl back into the English asshole it shat out of?  Is there anybody on this board, of any nationality, that actually cares about Wales???  **crickets chirping**


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 10, 2019)

I guess its legal for B. Hussein O and the Clintons and AOC to use their elected positions to become extraordinarily wealthy.  But it just doesn't seem right to me for these politicians to monetize their positions.  Makes me wonder if they are casting votes- not because its the best idea for the people- but because it will help them earn a bundle.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



The same way she seems to know that others she thinks has too much money aren't paying enough.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


How much tax should she be paying and how much does she pay ?


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It's not enough.    She isn't paying her fair share.

Funny thing is I have yet to hear one of those saying "the wealthy" that don't pay enough provide how much they pay or how much they should be paying.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 10, 2019)

Conservative65 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Post 128 - Just give us some figures you dumb fck.


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



When people like you give figures for all the times you claimed the rich aren't paying their fair share then I will faggot boy.   

I don't take demands from a male that thinks it's normal to suck another man's dick.


----------



## Fugazi (Feb 10, 2019)

Just like President Trump, AOC seems to just get stronger when attacked, much like Godzilla.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...


Breitbart?  You assfucks never learn.

Just another guy scared to death of intelligent women clinging to a fat assed orange con man.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jun 2, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...


AOC is a Soros' creation. 






*George Soros has visited the White House 5 times*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Breitbart? You assfucks never learn.
> 
> Just another guy scared to death of intelligent women clinging to a fat assed orange con man.


What's wrong, Assfuck Boy? Afraid Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has been outed as fat capitalist pig now?
When does she start redistributing her own wealth?

If she was really "intelligent" she would never have claimed we have only twelve years to save the earth and then later claim she was just joking. Not very smart.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 2, 2019)

Clearly Netflix is a funding mechanism for leftists to get money to socialist causes and candidates. 
If you hate progressive pricks like King Barry kill Netflix.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 2, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> *LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......*
> 
> ...


She will immediately turn all of her money over to NYC for redistribution.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Breitbart? You assfucks never learn.
> ...


 You have been duped by a fake post.

AOC did not receive compensation from Netflix.

And we have 12 years to act or our children will face dire consequences.  

I am sure an assfuck like you is to, God damn stupid to give a shit about future generations.

You & your fast assed orange buddy ate dumber than shit.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *OMG!!!!!*
> ...



Another duped Trumpette


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Hilarious how EVERY socialist leader is RICH.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 2, 2019)

“I mean, I do think at a certain point you’ve made enough money.”

-Chicago Jesus


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 2, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Clearly Netflix is a funding mechanism for leftists to get money to socialist causes and candidates.
> If you hate progressive pricks like King Barry kill Netflix.



I cancelled Netflix as soon as I heard about this, they had nothing to offer that was new anyway. I might sign up for a free month when they do a promo if they have some new shit, but I will cancel once I see everything.

That said I wonder if Occasional Cortex isn't a republican infiltrator that took a weak seat pretending to be a leftard lunatic. For someone to be as genuinely stupid as she makes herself appear to be, there has to be someone employed to make sure she doesn't wander into traffic.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> I guess its legal for B. Hussein O and the Clintons and AOC to use their elected positions to become extraordinarily wealthy.  But it just doesn't seem right to me for these politicians to monetize their positions.  Makes me wonder if they are casting votes- not because its the best idea for the people- but because it will help them earn a bundle.



Of invite State Leaders to their golf resports to parade them in front of members whose membership fees doubled after they got elected.

Or threaten to end our One China policy & then, after receiving copyrights (worth billions) that he had been trying to get for years,  then  confirming the One China policy.

Push a tax cut that gave his family tens of millions.

Goes golfing at his resorts & chsrges the SS tens of thousands for cart rentals.

Get SS protection during the campaign & charge the SS for elevator access.

This is what a piece of shit does but hey, those Obamas.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> You have been duped by a fake post.
> 
> AOC did not receive compensation from Netflix.


I doubt that very much. Here is yet more proof that
Netflix has been taken over by parasite leftists and it is nothing more than a front organization for socialist
shitbags. Ambassador Susan E. Rice Appointed to Netflix Board of Directors



> And we have 12 years to act or our children will face dire consequences.


*Really?* AOC says you have
the "brain of a sea sponge" if you believe bullshit like that! Lucianne.com News Forum - AOC says only a 'sea sponge' would<br> believe her '12 days' doomsday<br> remark, but most Dems bought it
Nice to meet you, Sponge Assfuck Square Pants. No need to laugh at your gullible idiocy. Your own comments do that for me.



> I am sure an assfuck like you is to, God damn stupid to give a shit about future generations.
> 
> You & your fast assed orange buddy ate dumber than shit.


I care enough about the future generations to follow NOT to entrust is to hateful assfucks like yourself. You are an exceptionally moronic fool, even for a leftist fanatic.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > I guess its legal for B. Hussein O and the Clintons and AOC to use their elected positions to become extraordinarily wealthy.  But it just doesn't seem right to me for these politicians to monetize their positions.  Makes me wonder if they are casting votes- not because its the best idea for the people- but because it will help them earn a bundle.
> ...




President Trump is not running the Trump Organization or properties any more.  After searching far and wide, he found two young go-getters to run the business while he is running the country.

Mr. Obama's wealth increased a hundredfold during his Presidency.  Ditto for Slick WIlly.

I don't think that will happen to Donald Trump, but even if it did, who cares?  It happened to others.

The price of membership of Mar a Lago is based on supply and demand, if the demand goes up, the price goes up.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > You have been duped by a fake post.
> ...




The film was a documentary that won at a film festival.  Netflix paid 10 million for distribution rights from the film maker.

So where did AOC get millions? 

AS for Climate Change, I stick with the scientists.

You stick with Trump.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The film was a documentary that won at a film festival. Netflix paid 10 million for distribution rights from the film maker.
> 
> So where did AOC get millions?


Perhaps Alexandria Ocasional-Cortex has to agree to the deal as a principle in the film. 



> AS for Climate Change, I stick with the scientists.
> 
> You stick with Trump.


There are no scientists that say doomsday will arrive in twelve years. Duh....


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Right.  Trump isn't making any suggestions.  Noooooooo.  He still has ownership.  His kids run it.

So nothing on charging the Secret Service for use of the elevators, charge for golf carts,  using his poffice  & setting policy for personal gain.

This is DURING his Presidency.

How they earn afterwards is not important  as long as they aren't lobbying. 

People paid more to rub elbows & gain influence with Trump,. He might as well put up a sign,  "President access, $20k."


I love it how you pretend to love this aspect of Trump.  This is what has made you...pathetic.
It


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The film was a documentary that won at a film festival. Netflix paid 10 million for distribution rights from the film maker.
> ...



If we don't act within 12 years, we may not be able to stop the future disaster of climate change.

Why can't you assfucks get that?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The film was a documentary that won at a film festival. Netflix paid 10 million for distribution rights from the film maker.
> ...




Perhaps you are dumber than shit.  

This AOC getting millions is a  lie.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Right.  Trump isn't making any suggestions.  Noooooooo.  He still has ownership.  His kids run it.
> 
> So nothing on charging the Secret Service for use of the elevators, charge for golf carts,  using his poffice  & setting policy for personal gain.
> 
> ...




Donald Trump Jr. and Eric Trump have their families and their own lives.  It isn't like these two men are liberal snowflakes living in Ivana's basement.   Very accomplished men, both millionaires in their own right.

They aren't on the government payroll at all.   They also pay their taxes, and if the Secret Service or other agency wants to use their property, why should they be paid?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> If we don't act within 12 years, we may not be able to stop the future disaster of climate change.


Tell Alexandria Occurring Cortex that, sea sponge brain.



> Why can't you assfucks get that?


No credible scientist has claimed we have twelve years to doomsday, jackass! AOC has mocked the idea and she put it out. Come out of your panic room.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Man has no control over the weather whatsoever.  Its above our pay grade.   Determining and administrating the climate is part of Almighty God's duties.   I trust that He will do the bang-up job on this  as He's been doing since Genesis 1.


----------



## initforme (Jun 2, 2019)

In America it's all about the buck..that's the end of it...making alot of money that's what we're all about. ..morals are not part of the equation.   So kudos to her for taking advantage of things. I don't necessarily like her viewpoints but that doesn't matter to me or her.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 2, 2019)

A bartender to a millionaire in 12 months. 

Gotta love a gov't job.


----------



## initforme (Jun 2, 2019)

She's winning.....making alot of money is winning.  Wealth makes lifes problems go away.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 2, 2019)

initforme said:


> She's winning.....making alot of money is winning.  Wealth makes lifes problems go away.




Perhaps,  but if AOC was smart, she'd move to Florida like a lot of other wealthy New Yorkers including the Maha Rushdie and our own ed, here at USMB.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Right.  Trump isn't making any suggestions.  Noooooooo.  He still has ownership.  His kids run it.
> ...


  Trump still owns those facilities.  You act like Jr could sell it without Trump's approval.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> A bartender to a millionaire in 12 months.
> 
> Gotta love a gov't job.


 You are lying about the supposed Netflix deal.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



The increase in CO2 levels comes from man, not God


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 2, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




The Trump Organization owns the facilities, not the President individually.

But why would Donald Jr. sell a tremendous property unless he could get a tremendous price?


----------



## Hardcandy (Nov 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> More fear from the right.


_"A fool and their money will soon part ways"_ and *AOC* is a total dingbat.
And since this good fortune was gifted; she'll likely blow through it fast.
So I don't see a lot of righties being in fear of _*AOC's*_ newfound windfall.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...



So AOC goes to Congress to represent the middle class and becomes a millionaire in the process? LOL. You can’t make this shit up.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 12, 2021)

Fang said:


> So AOC goes to Congress to represent the middle class and becomes a millionaire in the process? LOL. You can’t make this shit up.



And this was 2 years ago.


----------



## beautress (Nov 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Nobody isn't that stupid. That is straight pay-off money. Even though, that George Soros doesn't owns Netflix anymore. But when he bought it in 2017. He put his own minions to run it when he is gone. He sold it so that it will not leave a paper trail that leads to him. Amy Schumer has been paid off through Netflix with a million dollar contract and a few others celebs, for their promotions of attacks on Pres.Trump.
> 
> 
> Elitist George Soros’ Most Concerning Investments: Netflix, Google, & More


I think I am going to get rid of my television.  If Soros invested in it there has to be a political spy in every home. What better way than using the family tv to ruin peoples' privacy. It's just getting to be too easy to place everyone under Hillary's information obsession with control freaking everyone in the world. They better bury her far away from city water sources because of the number of her victims who would like to piss on her grave because of the hateful things she has done to divide free people into the slavery harness that Marxist policies have become under her long claw thumb into her adversaries voters even.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 13, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> 10 bucks says she dies in a single wide trailer from a heroin overdose in 5 years.


If somebody does not shoot her


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 14, 2021)

Viktor said:


> If somebody does not shoot her


*That would be the worst possible outcome. First of all it would be a murder, and no one should endorse that.*
*
Unless it's after a Military Tribunal that determines she's a traitor, then they could use a 120mm shotshell for all I care.

Also she would become a martyr for the bed wetters.
*
*Good guys wait for green lights, the lawyers, guns and money to all be aligned. *


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 31, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


*Duh Ho Go 4 duh Dough*

Alexandrinista is a gold-digger, so a million dollars is pin money to her.  Liberal Glowbully Bill Gates is up for grabs, having dumped Melinda and looking to increase his Progue image still further with this participation-trophy wife.  

Billygoat would be re-modeling himself after Ted Turner.  Both had suffered decades of shaming from their anti-Capitalist classmates.  So they virtue-signaled back:  Turner with Jane Fonda, Gates if he grabs this hot Latina.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 31, 2022)

And they can slobber about how they and those like them have it so bad and have had it so bad.


----------



## Resnic (Jan 31, 2022)

Wonder if she will stand by her "tax the rich" dress she so proudly showed off. Or will she say "well billionaires are rich" kind of like Bernie Sanders did when he was all about taxing millionaires, then when he became one he reclassified the rich as billionaires.


----------



## initforme (Jan 31, 2022)

It's ok only for certain people to become wealthy?


----------



## initforme (Jan 31, 2022)

The number one goal in capitalism is to make as much money as possible.   By any means within the law.   Too bad every person isn't a multi millionaire.   The economy would be roaring and nobody would be working low wage jobs as they would be phased out.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Jan 31, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


Good for her. Not the most well deserved in history, but certainly not the least.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 31, 2022)

For some reason, I shouldn't care unless she has a romantic interest in me?


----------



## Astrostar (Jan 31, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


Stay cool!  That doesn't detract from Trump claiming (without proof) to be a billionaire.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 31, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> Stay cool!  That doesn't detract from Trump claiming (without proof) to be a billionaire.


You're a liar. 
Trump can prove that he's a billionaire.
He's released his financial statements. 
He also can say that he's one of the only politicians in Washington that left Washington being worth less than when he arrived.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 31, 2022)

They are all professional grifters now…or just prostitutes now.  AOC is going to be paid handsomely for her destruction of America.  This is what Dems do.


----------



## initforme (Jan 31, 2022)

Letting the Uber wealthy run the nation is akin to letting the fox guard the chicken coop. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Mashmont (Feb 2, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


Always remember leftwing extremist politicians always end up rich while in office.  They never sacrifice;  they never do without.


----------



## Mashmont (Feb 2, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


You don't need achievement.  You don't need intelligence.  All you need is to be able memorize lines given to you from the Marxist left while playing a victim.  It worked for Cortez.  It worked for Hogg.  It worked for Thuneburg.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 3, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


Give AOC time in office and she will learn how to use the power of her position to become wealthy. A liitle corruption here and a little malfeasance there and enough time and she may end up a multimillionaire.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


she doesn't get any money, it's a documentary about her duhhhh....


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Give AOC time in office and she will learn how to use the power of her position to become wealthy. A liitle corruption here and a little malfeasance there and enough time and she may end up a multimillionaire.


Or write a popular book. Like the Clintons Obamas and Sanders... By the way the GOP is the corrupt party too close to corporate too many lobbyists to be.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 17, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> she doesn't get any money, it's a documentary about her duhhhh....


How many times have you seen her new climate change documentary? It is a big hit, at least 700 people have seen it!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...


AOC is a rock star!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 17, 2022)

She is not a Burista!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> AOC is a rock star!


She was brought in to make Pelosi, Biden, and Schumer look like they're sane in comparison.


----------



## initforme (Dec 17, 2022)

Morals and capitalism are not compatible.  The sole goal in this great nation is to attain wealth.  This is what it stands for.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> AOC is a rock star!


----------



## Batcat (Dec 17, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Or write a popular book. Like the Clintons Obamas and Sanders... By the way the GOP is the corrupt party too close to corporate too many lobbyists to be.....


AOC apparently tried a movie but it flopped. Give her time. She will end up a multimillionaire. She at least did manage to get reelected by the fools in her district. 









						AOC’s documentary on climate crisis results in box-office catastrophe
					

The New York Democrat’s climate-change film “To the End,” produced by Roadside Attractions, brought up the rear at the box office in its debut, taking in less than $10,000 last weekend in 120 theaters for 34th place.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				












						MIDTERMS 2022: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez wins reelection in New York
					

AOC was expected to take the seat comfortably and earlier in the day campaigned with New York Governor Kathy Hochul.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

Batcat said:


> AOC apparently tried a movie but it flopped. Give her time. She will end up a multimillionaire. She at least did manage to get reelected by the fools in her district.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who knows? The thread is based on garbage propaganda and that probably is too considering the Washington times is a fake newspaper.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 17, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *OMG!!!!!
> 
> LIKE.....I'm a millionaire now......
> 
> ...



So the ex-tip stealing barmaid hit a jackpot!
American politics in all of it's sordid glory.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> How many times have you seen her new climate change documentary? It is a big hit, at least 700 people have seen it!


I would like to see a halfway respected source for all this baloney. I doubt very much she has anything to do with the profits or anything else, just like the thread link is crap. I will watch it if it streams... Only fox nuts have heard of it lol. I never heard of it being shown anywhere. This is just crap propaganda as always. Super duper.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

initforme said:


> Morals and capitalism are not compatible.  The sole goal in this great nation is to attain wealth.  This is what it stands for.


All we need to be socialist Is health care for all...." we are all socialists now!''- president of Finland when Obamacare passed period of course he didn't understand that the GOP would sabotage it in many states. Basic as it is...


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> AOC is a rock star!



On her knees maybe. She's got shit between her ears.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 17, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> I would like to see a halfway respected source for all this baloney. I doubt very much she has anything to do with the profits or anything else, just like the thread link is crap. I will watch it if it streams... Only fox nuts have heard of it lol. I never heard of it being shown anywhere. This is just crap propaganda as always. Super duper.











						AOC climate change film flops, makes roughly $80 per theater on opening weekend
					

Opening weekend for a climate change documentary that included Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., as the film’s most noteworthy protagonist, bombed.




					wpde.com
				




You will watch when it’s free, got it.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 17, 2022)

Pete7469 said:


> 10 bucks says she dies in a single wide trailer from a heroin overdose in 5 years.


 Nope, she made it into our ruling political class.  She’s set and will retire rich.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> AOC climate change film flops, makes roughly $80 per theater on opening weekend
> 
> 
> Opening weekend for a climate change documentary that included Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., as the film’s most noteworthy protagonist, bombed.
> ...


Democrats don't think the pandemic is over and Republicans would never watch anything not from Murdoch or YouTube nut jobs. The lying scumbag GOP propaganda machine is still screwing up the pandemic and Ukraine and anything else they can get their scummy little hands on.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Nope, she made it into our ruling political class.  She’s set and will retire rich.


She will be around for a long time and will probably write a few popular books and there you go. Sorry about your luck lol


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> AOC climate change film flops, makes roughly $80 per theater on opening weekend
> 
> 
> Opening weekend for a climate change documentary that included Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., as the film’s most noteworthy protagonist, bombed.
> ...


The only people who have ever heard of it have heard about it on the GOP propaganda machine, super dupe.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 18, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Democrats don't think the pandemic is over and Republicans would never watch anything not from Murdoch or YouTube nut jobs. The lying scumbag GOP propaganda machine is still screwing up the pandemic and Ukraine and anything else they can get their scummy little hands on.


You are the lying scumbag, hater dupe. Millions of Democrats and Republicans are going to movies, sporting events, concerts and other venues. Seven movies made over a million last week, over $37 million spent last weekend on movie theaters, AOC‘s movie grossed $10K, or 0.00026% of the total gate. 3.5 million went to movie theaters only 900 of main stream Democrats and Republicans cared enough to go see it. It is a flop. Make up your lies and excuses you stupid hater dupe, you didn’t see it and neither did anyone else because nobody cared. Those are facts not lies and all you have is your snarky lying opinion. You are a loser, hater dupe.


----------



## sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

~S~


----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 18, 2022)

We should keep reminding AOC and her Uncle Bernie there hapless innocents sleeping under bridges in Del Rio  who need to move in to their big houses for the winter. Same for the Beverly Hills Progressives who also have a lot of free space, and the Obamas, who can't live in all three big houses they own. We can make sure these people don't carry any hammers if they;re nervous.


----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 18, 2022)

sparky said:


> ~S~



The Democrat on the left has no earrings?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> You are the lying scumbag, hater dupe. Millions of Democrats and Republicans are going to movies, sporting events, concerts and other venues. Seven movies made over a million last week, over $37 million spent last weekend on movie theaters, AOC‘s movie grossed $10K, or 0.00026% of the total gate. 3.5 million went to movie theaters only 900 of main stream Democrats and Republicans cared enough to go see it. It is a flop. Make up your lies and excuses you stupid hater dupe, you didn’t see it and neither did anyone else because nobody cared. Those are facts not lies and all you have is your snarky lying opinion. You are a loser, hater dupe.


it is not AOC's movie in any way period. Pure crap, dupes... It is just partly about her, dingbat.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 18, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> it is not AOC's movie in any way period. Pure crap, dupes... It is just partly about her, dingbat.


Her Climate Change documentary is hers. It bombed!









						AOC's Climate Change Documentary Fails Hard, Earns $81 Per Theater In Debut Week
					

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's (AOC) new documentary on climate change failed during its open weekend in theaters, earning only $81 per.




					www.outkick.com
				




You are a dumb dupe.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Dec 19, 2022)

Another Liberal Democrat turned millionaire peddling bullshit about redistribution of OTHER peoples’ earned money. These wealthy liberal elites don’t put their money where their mouth is and seek to protect their money from taxes. Worse than the so-called greedy corporate executives, these politicians make their millions off the backs and plights of American taxpayers and American poor.


----------



## luiza (Dec 19, 2022)

She came from a very wealthy background and literally aristocratic blood lines .
 The official  CV including the bar server background is all invented garbage .

She is an intelligence run controlled asset and says and does little that is not fully rehearsed -- see young Turks , Social Justice with Cenk Uygur lurking behind her .


----------

